
Future of Energy College - solarengineer
https://futureofenergycollege.com
======
solarengineer
These folks have put together really nice courses on understanding Energy. I
have just finished one course on Energy, and am going to watch the next two
back to back.

There is really good content that talks about why we still need oil, what
energy density means, why we've not switched over to hydrogen yet, why the
media doesn't report on the energy crisis (different from the climate crisis),
and much much more.

I someday intend to get into microgrids and low carbon energy, and I felt that
this website and their course is a nice start.

They have even started a crowdfunding campaign for a documentary on "Energy
from Space" \- which I think may cover approaches of beaming energy from space
to receiver stations on Earth. However, they have zero funders right now,
which I think may be related to a lack of social media marketing and
discoverability. I'm going to write to them and ask for more information
before I fund.

~~~
solarengineer
Link to their Indiegogo campaign :
[https://igg.me/at/energyfromspace/x/9183323#/](https://igg.me/at/energyfromspace/x/9183323#/)

------
Futureoenergy
Thank you. I set up my Future of Energy College on a low budget, to go beyond
normal studies. We have branched out into documentary films. Any support we
get will make our film on Space Solar power even better. We are definitely
making the film. Please join us and help.

